# Tops n Towers out of business



## Coastline Marine

As many of you guys have already heard after 17 years Tops n Towers went out of business last week. This is a sad time and a pioneer in the aluminum fabrication business will be missed. As many of you also know we have been right next door and shared a shop with TnT for the last 5 years. We have several boats that are sold and needing aluminum so we were kind of forced into our decision but I think after all the craziness settles down it will be a positive for us and the boat owners in our area. We decided to buy 95% of Tops n Towers equipment and assets. We have purchased most of their welders, crowners, saws, benders etc. etc. and we will now be producing our own aluminum. We have also hired their designer and their 3 best welders (IMO) so as to not have the quality suffer whatsoever. 

We will still be Coastline Marine and nothing will change on that end but our new adventure is Coastline Custom Aluminum. Like I said above we have all of TnT equipment and workers and plan on producing the exact same level of quality that they are known for. I ALSO know very well of the "tops n robers" etc reputation that they have with some people, this is the part of the business that is going to change. We plan on fabricating and producing the best of the best in quality and craftsmanship at a more fair price to the customer. 

If we can help any of you guys out please let us know.

Cole Starr

281-291-0101


----------



## V-Bottom

did ya keep the BBQ pits out back too? Sure was nice smoking/cooking stuff back there in those days.


----------



## saltwatersensations

Bad for TNT good for yall. I always thought they were expensive. I happen to need a leaning post and cooler rack for in fromt of the console. maybe I will see you soon for a competitive quote.


----------



## ClayExplorer21

Sorry to hear about TNT but they were High I drug my boat 2 hrs away to have my work done when y'all are 15 minuites but couldn't see paying that high price. I need some other items so I will check y'alls prices when I get ready


----------



## CoastalOutfitters

best of luck to you with your new venture


----------



## bubbas kenner

Sorry to hear that when one door closes another opens trust Him.


----------



## trodery

saltwatersensations said:


> I always thought they were expensive.


I always thought that they (he) was arrogant!

I wish you the best of luck sir, with the knowledge you have of their prior reputation I'm sure you will prosper greatly!


----------



## 9121SS

Best of luck to ya!


----------



## mardigrastopsntails

I can't say that I am sad to hear this news considering some of the price quotes and the poor treatment that I was given when I called to get the quotes. However I am happy for you all at Coastline Marine. I plan on being a lifetime Shallow Sport owner and have heard nothing but great things about yalls service when it comes to selling and servicing Shallow Sports. Good Luck and post up some pics of the custom work every once in a while just keep the 2cool board happy.


----------



## gulfcoastal

Thanks Tops and Towers for the awesome work you did on my boat. I am in the fab bus now, just lettin ya know, I think you earned every penny for the work you did for me. Good luck Cole, keep up the good work!


----------



## Chunkn' Charlie

Good Luck Cole. You guys are going to to a great job.


----------



## 2PIGS

Cole, Congratulations on your acquisition. You, Chad and the rest of your team are going to do well in this venture. 
- B. Marsh


----------



## Nicademas

*Interesting News*

No doubt, you got the best of that operation. Got hamstring'd by "him" a couple years back. I wish you the best in turning around the sentiment because the craftsmanship is on point. It is no easy task when you follow a guy doing business like "he" did.

Best of luck to you Cole.


----------



## daddyhoney

Tried to do business with them on more than one occasion and found them to be less than interested in providing friendly service. At boat shows they were l as someone else said "arrogant". Ok by me as my dollars were well spent else where with a smile on both sides of the desk. You can't treat customers with disrespect and expect to stay in business. GG


----------



## ShallowSport24

He was,is, a di-- he--. Good luck Cole


----------



## REELING 65

Best of luck to you.


----------



## Haute Pursuit

I never had a problem with Bobby B. He did a couple of repair jobs for me and always treated me right. Good luck with the new venture Coastline.


----------



## Capt John

Good luck guys. I have and will continue to use your group whenever I can. Nothing but first class work has ever come out of the Coastline people.


----------



## Coastline Marine

Thanks guys for all the kind words, we are excited and like I said above the work will be the same at more reasonable price


Cole


----------



## letsgetitstraight

*Business is business*

I am not surprised to read such threads in regards to Tops-N-Towers closing their doors. Usually most people that choose to reply are those that obviously were not satisfied for one reason or another. Like I said, that is generally the case in an open forum. It is sad that many that are choosing to say things probably were not even customers. It's a crazy industry full of people that choose to take rumors and run with them. I would like to say that while many people would like to say they were overpriced, when I would get a quote from a competitor, they were about the same. That is why I chose them - Because you get what you pay for & a warranty was always important in my decisions. I will miss Tops-N-Towers & Bob Byrd... stopping by to visit. Best of luck to you Bobby! Enjoy your time away from this crazy marine industry, not to mention that crazy land lord you had to endure for so many years! Be thankful you were able to sell equipment off to everyone that is going to try to make a run of it in the fab business - Good luck to them, honestly!


----------



## boats-r-me

*yo*

Good luck Cole, you have a unique opportunity to expand into something many wish they could. Make us proud, dude.


----------



## Coastline Marine

LETSGETTHISSTRAIGHT....I hope that you didn't take my thread as negative towards bobby or TnT in the least bit...Bobby is mostly responsible for getting us in the marine industry in the first place and to stay in business for 17 years is a huge accomplishment and Bobby is helping me a ton with this new thing that we are doing. Our hope is to improve in the areas that we can but keep all the good things going the same.


Cole


----------



## UnoMas

I dont think anyone took your post as negative towards TnT. At least I didnt. Folks make up their own minds based on their own experiences. I had very good service from TnT and recommended them often. They were never the least expensive but you usually get what you pay for.


----------



## letsgetitstraight

I think the only thing I took negative was the "tops n robbers" comment & how you were going to make that change. However, as I stated I always had quotes elsewhere & the prices were competitive to the other guys... and they had a warranty. That is why I chose to do business with them. 

I am sure he has helped you, as that is what kind of guy he is. Those that chose to call names & slander on an online forum must not "really" him.

Yes, 16 years in the business is a huge accomplishment & only means they must have been doing something right. Perhaps if they were "tops n robbers" they would not have had to close their doors in the current economy. 

Good luck


----------



## hootie

*Closing of Tops-N-Towers*

Yes, I am sad to say that we closed Tops-N-Towers on the 22nd of this month. Exactly 16 years after we started this business. I am sorry to see the negative feedback as we have always prided ourselves in our commitment to service at a fair price. We made a lot of friends through the years and I am sure a few foes, but it is impossible to please everyone. For those of you who have never run a business, I will forgive your comments, as you truly do not understand the true cost of doing business. It's not just the materials (cost of goods) and labor (wages, social security tax, withholding tax, unemployment insurance,and Medicare insurance) you are paying for, it's the over head which includes, rent, insurance for the property, liability insurance, flood insurance, utilities, taxes (franchise, federal, state, city, county and sales tax). The cost of a receptionist, a CPA, payroll clerk, an accounts payable and receivable clerk, an attorney, janitor, salesmen, delivery people, mail, office equipment, tools and machines, cost of gas, autos and tractors to pull your boats with, and freight (in and out). Not to mention the cost of the boat shows, magazine ads, internet, telephones, yellow pages and signage. I could go on and on, but the small business man knows the true cost of doing business. For those who do not know, maybe this will help you determine if our price was fair or not. For the record, we have chosen to retire for a while and decide what the future holds for us. We hope that all those that have chosen to take our place have the utmost success in this business. We have certainly learned who our true friends have been through this process and that is an important life lesson. For those that think I am arrogant, I apologize, perhaps you found me on a difficult day with too many things on my mind to give you my undevoted attention. For those who truly know me, that could not be any further from the truth. My company has given endlessly to every school organization, CCA chapter, local benefit, charity and tournament that has ask. I would hope that I would be remembered for some for some of the kind things I did too. I would like to take this opportunity to thanks all of our customers, employees, vendors and associates. We have been fortunate to have worked with all of you and we thank you for your loyalty and friendship.


----------



## kinja

I had my first ttop from Bobby 15 years ago. Many things done since, hate, hate to see you go. Thank you for giving so much over the years to the community. Good luck Coastline, its a tough business in an ever decreasing market.- Tom Pattillo


----------



## Bluewaterbound

hootie said:


> Yes, I am sad to say that we closed Tops-N-Towers on the 22nd of this month. Exactly 16 years after we started this business. I am sorry to see the negative feedback as we have always prided ourselves in our commitment to service at a fair price. We made a lot of friends through the years and I am sure a few foes, but it is impossible to please everyone. For those of you who have never run a business, I will forgive your comments, as you truly do not understand the true cost of doing business. It's not just the materials (cost of goods) and labor (wages, social security tax, withholding tax, unemployment insurance,and Medicare insurance) you are paying for, it's the over head which includes, rent, insurance for the property, liability insurance, flood insurance, utilities, taxes (franchise, federal, state, city, county and sales tax). The cost of a receptionist, a CPA, payroll clerk, an accounts payable and receivable clerk, an attorney, janitor, salesmen, delivery people, mail, office equipment, tools and machines, cost of gas, autos and tractors to pull your boats with, and freight (in and out). Not to mention the cost of the boat shows, magazine ads, internet, telephones, yellow pages and signage. I could go on and on, but the small business man knows the true cost of doing business. For those who do not know, maybe this will help you determine if our price was fair or not. For the record, we have chosen to retire for a while and decide what the future holds for us. We hope that all those that have chosen to take our place have the utmost success in this business. We have certainly learned who our true friends have been through this process and that is an important life lesson. For those that think I am arrogant, I apologize, perhaps you found me on a difficult day with too many things on my mind to give you my undevoted attention. For those who truly know me, that could not be any further from the truth. My company has given endlessly to every school organization, CCA chapter, local benefit, charity and tournament that has ask. I would hope that I would be remembered for some for some of the kind things I did too. I would like to take this opportunity to thanks all of our customers, employees, vendors and associates. We have been fortunate to have worked with all of you and we thank you for your loyalty and friendship.


Your absolutely correct about folks who have never owned and operated a small family owned business not having a clue about day to day expenditures. After reading your thorough outline of daily and yearly costs , I feel like closing the doors on my sole proprietorship of 10 plus years. Seriously, it is an eye opener when the costs of doing business are laid out in black and white on a spread sheet.

It's all about lowest bid in todays economy. No one will pay for superior engineering and solid reputation. It's all about how cheap a person can get it done.

I have never had any work done by tops and towers personally. My boat's have always been moored in the Port O area so it has never been logistically close enough to consider them.

I can just agree that in todays economy, everyone wants more for less and they pay for it all on plastic.

Often times I run into "would have been" customers that I have given bids to who chose to go for the low ball bid . Boy the stories they have told me about how they should have gone with a more reputable contractor like myself or others in my same business and not have tried to split hairs over cost.

Sorry to hear that another good company has fallen victim to the economy.

Best of luck to the new kid on the block. You'll need it.


----------



## trutexan

It is hard for me to put into words, but the Byrds are the kind of people I feel truly honored to have spent a great deal of time with. They treated me with a respect and appreciation that was unparalleled. They put faith in my skills that I never would have expected in an industry in which I have such limited experience. I feel fortunate to have worked with Bobby and Janice, but am looking to to the future as we stride forward.


----------



## pipeliner345

HOOTIE.....................Well said.......................well said...................


----------



## rsparker67

pipeliner345 said:


> HOOTIE.....................Well said.......................well said...................


x2, i also am a business owner and in today's economy its tough. Must people think that if you own a business, your rich... well maybe some are, but the majority of small business owners are not.. we survive like everyone else and work hard to stay in the black..


----------



## jabx1962

Hey Bobby,

Hope you get some well deserved rest. You can snore louder than anyone I have ever heard. You came very close to having a King Sized pillow shoved down your throat in San Antonio. And after eating that massive plate of Mexican Food, I understand the bathroom you used at the Alamo Dome is still condemed.The San Antonio HAZ-MAT team still cannot determine how that huge Methane Vapor Cloud developed there.

Would like to hear from you.

You have always been a good freind.

JBX



hootie said:


> Yes, I am sad to say that we closed Tops-N-Towers on the 22nd of this month. Exactly 16 years after we started this business. I am sorry to see the negative feedback as we have always prided ourselves in our commitment to service at a fair price. We made a lot of friends through the years and I am sure a few foes, but it is impossible to please everyone. For those of you who have never run a business, I will forgive your comments, as you truly do not understand the true cost of doing business. It's not just the materials (cost of goods) and labor (wages, social security tax, withholding tax, unemployment insurance,and Medicare insurance) you are paying for, it's the over head which includes, rent, insurance for the property, liability insurance, flood insurance, utilities, taxes (franchise, federal, state, city, county and sales tax). The cost of a receptionist, a CPA, payroll clerk, an accounts payable and receivable clerk, an attorney, janitor, salesmen, delivery people, mail, office equipment, tools and machines, cost of gas, autos and tractors to pull your boats with, and freight (in and out). Not to mention the cost of the boat shows, magazine ads, internet, telephones, yellow pages and signage. I could go on and on, but the small business man knows the true cost of doing business. For those who do not know, maybe this will help you determine if our price was fair or not. For the record, we have chosen to retire for a while and decide what the future holds for us. We hope that all those that have chosen to take our place have the utmost success in this business. We have certainly learned who our true friends have been through this process and that is an important life lesson. For those that think I am arrogant, I apologize, perhaps you found me on a difficult day with too many things on my mind to give you my undevoted attention. For those who truly know me, that could not be any further from the truth. My company has given endlessly to every school organization, CCA chapter, local benefit, charity and tournament that has ask. I would hope that I would be remembered for some for some of the kind things I did too. I would like to take this opportunity to thanks all of our customers, employees, vendors and associates. We have been fortunate to have worked with all of you and we thank you for your loyalty and friendship.


----------



## Capt Scott Reeh

HOOTIE......good luck to ya in your next venture ! I have been a happy customer who was more than willing to send people your way because of your craftsmanship and quality.I'm sure Cole and Chad will continue w/ the good customer service and quality work that you have given for 16 yrs. A sad day for sure......but...some good guys to carry on the workmanship !


----------



## jabx1962

Bobby,

New Shirt from the First Annual Bob Byrd Sr. Marlin Tournament.

Be glad for you to have it.


----------



## TOM WEBER

TNT built a half tower for me for a 33 Tiara...my first boat redo I believe right after they opened. It was rock solid. Fished with REEL PEACE and was told ,if I remember correctly, that they had their arches on their boats made by TNT because they knew they would not fail. Quality always is worth a little more in the long run. Sorry to see it wind down. With the internet people are quick to criticize and often slow to praise. I doubt you will ever hear their prodcts were anything but superior quality. Wish them well. (And as a small business owner I can respect what he says,,,and it is not getting any easier) TW


----------



## KILT610

As a former small business owner, I concur with everything Bobby said....I've enjoyed a long friendship with Bobby for many years and his contributions to many events and organizations is unequaled...Best of luck in your future endeavors, Bobby.


----------



## Spec-Rig.006

letsgetitstraight said:


> I am not surprised to read such threads in regards to Tops-N-Towers closing their doors. Usually most people that choose to reply are those that obviously were not satisfied for one reason or another. Like I said, that is generally the case in an open forum. It is sad that many that are choosing to say things probably were not even customers. It's a crazy industry full of people that choose to take rumors and run with them. I would like to say that while many people would like to say they were overpriced, when I would get a quote from a competitor, they were about the same. That is why I chose them - Because you get what you pay for & a warranty was always important in my decisions. I will miss Tops-N-Towers & Bob Byrd... stopping by to visit. Best of luck to you Bobby! Enjoy your time away from this crazy marine industry, not to mention that crazy land lord you had to endure for so many years! Be thankful you were able to sell equipment off to everyone that is going to try to make a run of it in the fab business - Good luck to them, honestly!


Don't take it personally Bob (or other be-grudged business partner) ... there be haters everywhere ... in every business.


----------



## SKIPPER G

*Good Luck Bobby! Thanks for talking care of the Gulf Coast Boat customer we sent to you. I couldn't have said it better about what it takes to own a small business, after 36 yrs of Mike and I doing boat repair and boat mfg the Gulf Coast Boat, we have seen the good times and the bad times too and sometimes the owner has a lot of their plate and I belived you done a great job and you were always there to help out our customers. Good Luck and fun with thoses Grandkids.*


----------



## Haute Pursuit

hootie said:


> Yes, I am sad to say that we closed Tops-N-Towers on the 22nd of this month. Exactly 16 years after we started this business. I am sorry to see the negative feedback as we have always prided ourselves in our commitment to service at a fair price. We made a lot of friends through the years and I am sure a few foes, but it is impossible to please everyone. For those of you who have never run a business, I will forgive your comments, as you truly do not understand the true cost of doing business. It's not just the materials (cost of goods) and labor (wages, social security tax, withholding tax, unemployment insurance,and Medicare insurance) you are paying for, it's the over head which includes, rent, insurance for the property, liability insurance, flood insurance, utilities, taxes (franchise, federal, state, city, county and sales tax). The cost of a receptionist, a CPA, payroll clerk, an accounts payable and receivable clerk, an attorney, janitor, salesmen, delivery people, mail, office equipment, tools and machines, cost of gas, autos and tractors to pull your boats with, and freight (in and out). Not to mention the cost of the boat shows, magazine ads, internet, telephones, yellow pages and signage. I could go on and on, but the small business man knows the true cost of doing business. For those who do not know, maybe this will help you determine if our price was fair or not. For the record, we have chosen to retire for a while and decide what the future holds for us. We hope that all those that have chosen to take our place have the utmost success in this business. We have certainly learned who our true friends have been through this process and that is an important life lesson. For those that think I am arrogant, I apologize, perhaps you found me on a difficult day with too many things on my mind to give you my undevoted attention. For those who truly know me, that could not be any further from the truth. My company has given endlessly to every school organization, CCA chapter, local benefit, charity and tournament that has ask. I would hope that I would be remembered for some for some of the kind things I did too. I would like to take this opportunity to thanks all of our customers, employees, vendors and associates. We have been fortunate to have worked with all of you and we thank you for your loyalty and friendship.


Don't worry about the haters Bobby. You guys did top notch work and I always got what I paid for. Good luck to you in your future endeavors.


----------



## Haute Pursuit

KILT610 said:


> As a former small business owner, I concur with everything Bobby said....I've enjoyed a long friendship with Bobby for many years and his contributions to many events and organizations is unequaled...Best of luck in your future endeavors, Bobby.


If I remember right, Bobby was front and center at Bob Stevens Jr's benefit a few years back.


----------



## tjb0688

Enjoy it Bobby. You and Janice have fun and get away for awhile. You know you'll always have my respect.

Trevin



Oh and TOM, Peace's arch's were TNT. We fished with Peace one year too and the person that set us up with him was Bobby.


----------



## mstrelectricman

Good luck Bobby...I can agree 100% with the above posters about owning and operating a small family owned business. It's tough and no matter how hard you try there will always be some you just can't please. I give my full attention and the very best advice and work to every customer, and 99% are completely happy with our work. We have many that call lookin' for somethin' for nothin' and I just can't help 'em. If we can't make at least a little money then what's the point!


----------



## Demetri

*Business*

I agree with everybody; I have done business with Tops N Towers over the years. I have remembered there name for quite some time. In the last few years I have found many more small independents and back yard operations on the rise. TNT was quality work. The smaller home operations were making it hard to stay operating.

www.reeldown.com


----------



## saltwatersensations

Demetri said:


> I agree with everybody; I have done business with Tops N Towers over the years. I have remembered there name for quite some time. In the last few years I have found many more small independents and back yard operations on the rise. TNT was quality work. The smaller home operations were making it hard to stay operating.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree they did good work, I also agree that the smaller businesses probably took away alot of business because of affordability. Most of us boat owners dont own a $50k bay boat and cant drop several thousand dollars on aluminum accessories. I wish I could but it isnt practical as far as my pocket book goes. Anyway it was a good long run for TNT, I wish everyone the best in their new ventures. :cheers:


----------



## long shot

Almost every boat that has made my jaw drop in the last 16 years has a tops and towers logo on it somewhere. I bought my current boat used with some nice work done from TNT and man it puts my boat over the top! Hate to see them close but its good to hear the mechanics and weilders will still be doing their thing.


----------



## Aggie Bill Collector

Had our tower built at tnt and it has been the best addition to our boat. Great craftsmanship and everytime we went to the boat show Bobby would always say hello to my grandpa and ask how your t-top and boat was doing.


----------



## PalmsUp

Bobby did my boats and was expensive but worth it. Always a good laugh and a beer at the boatshow. Best of Luck


----------



## redfish203

Good luck Bobby, really sorry to hear the news. I miss hunting down at Refugio with you, Jeff H, AC and the rest...them was the good ole days

Lance


----------



## Mako232

Sooner or later the honey hole runs dry. Proximity to Lakewood Yacht Club had an influence on pricing. In a bad economy the guy with the $500k rig needs to cut back as well. So then you are left with the guys that want a ladder or bow rail or T-Top and have to compete with the other SE Texas shops that have been grinding it out.


----------



## atcfisherman

Well, they were too expensive compared to others. A simple economics lesson is if the consumers don't buy, you had better change the product or lower the price or go out of business.

I tried to have some work done by them a few years back and their price was at least 1/3 higher than others of the same quality of work. Also, the guy was very arrogant.


----------



## Capt. Juarez

Myself and GTTS have nothing but good things to say about Bobby and TNTs, Bobby and Mr Byrd are pioneers in the saltwater world and are more than well respected in the industry. Bobby has been more than generous over the years and I deeply apperciate everything he has done. ... Now I not to sure about the new owners seem like a bunch a yeah 'whos LOL

Capt Brent Juarez
Team Coastline Marine


----------



## joesatm

Are we supposed to advertise in this Forum? I am thinking of getting back into Aluminum work. I built a few flounder boats in Victoria back in the early to mid 90's. Still have my bender and AC high freq tig welder (GTAW for you welding elites). Give me a call at 361-207-2278. Ask for Joe. I'll start with small stuff like leaning/seat posts or sitdown style racks, custom ice chest racks, grab rails.....

The leaning post I built for my tran cat is still in sevice after 11 years. One of my old flounder boat customers is asking if would consider building one for him.


----------



## glgardnerjr

*Thanks Bobby*

Just wanted to say thank you to Bobby for the work you've done for me in the past. Category 5 was a sight to behold after you guys got through with her. I hope that retirement is great and that the marlin bite is strong where ever you are spending your time! I will miss seeing you at the boat show and the special holdings in some of the ice chest in the back of the booth.

Gary Gardner


----------



## shallowgal

I think anyone who knows the industry knows that Tops-N-Towers has been synonymous with excellence when it comes to aluminum fabrication. They always have had the reputation of being the best of the best, and that's what you pay for. Their designs were always at the forefront, and they always used the newest and best materials and methods. Having Tops-N-Towers on your boat is something to be proud of and brag about.

It was a pleasure and privilege to work so closely with them throughout the years, but with the state the economy and the Marine Industry in general is in right now its just not worth it to fight so hard to keep afloat. Bobby and Janice (and Hootie) you deserve a break from the madness. Go enjoy your lives for a change. You've never been anything but kind and giving to anyone I've ever spoken to. I know that yall have done everything you could to help us become who we are today (along with many others in the industry), and you're like family to us.

The Byrd's have been legends in the fishing world for quite some time, now Bobby go out there and get some saltwater therapy. We love you!


----------



## CaptDoug

I had a top built by Bobby a few years back and can say it was top notch and I was very satisfied and was only a few dollars more than his competitors. Never found Bobby to be arrogant at all, and everybody I have sent to him has had nothing but good to say about his work. Good Luck Bobby, you deserve a break!


----------



## GulfCoast210se

*Thanks Bobby for 17years of QUALITY Product*

I am sorry to see Bobby go... Via Con Dios Amigo... Smooth Sailing and Good Hunts where ever you go...

TO all the Haters.... get over it...It is a fact of life QUALITY COSTS.... You get what you pay for. Yes TNT was expensive, but they were GOOD..

Bobby is 100% right about the cost of doing business.. today it is expensive,EVERYTHING is... Now with every out of work plant welder with a TIG rig thinking he can do it too.. well they won't last the 17 years that TNT did I promise you.

His designs were spot on awesome, his fabrication, fit and finish was always show quality... Top of the line material, requiring little maintenance after delivery. He was a a pleasure to do business with, and always up front, it there was to be a delay or scheduling issue... (hey I've got two or ten scheduled ahead of you) Bobby, Thanks a lot.. you will be missed.

Coastline Marine, I'm sure that you will do well, especially if you are keeping the backbone of his crew.. You guys did the electrical on my boat for the Bimini install, and it was good to go all the way, tucked away and tied off right, solid connections, well insulated against elements.. I'm happy.. Good luck to you.

Bob Bryce


----------

